# lining or bursting



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i dont do lining or bursting. i have a factory with extremely old cast iron in part of it. its an employee locker room. 3 toilets, 2 urinals, 2 bradley sinks, and a drinking fountain. it goes about 90' to a wye with a floor drain. another 120' to a wye with a stack 30' away, and then to a basement. (wye for last stack is right by entrance to basement. everything is under concrete in factory. would you line it or burst it? the jetter and camera guy does lining. the factory is wondering what is best. there are no chemicals going in the drains.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i dont do lining or bursting. i have a factory with extremely old cast iron in part of it. its an employee locker room. 3 toilets, 2 urinals, 2 bradley sinks, and a drinking fountain. it goes about 90' to a wye with a floor drain. another 120' to a wye with a stack 30' away, and then to a basement. (wye for last stack is right by entrance to basement. everything is under concrete in factory. would you line it or burst it? the jetter and camera guy does lining. the factory is wondering what is best. there are no chemicals going in the drains.


 lining would be your best option with lining you won't need to dig pits you simply invert from the co or stack or possibly the water closet and re instate any laterals with a cable after the liner cures 2 days max with clean line three if it's dirty


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

will all of the fixture drains be re lined or just the main line?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

They will only be lined if you choose to line them ) you can invert liners easily enough for them as well

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

To the question which is best that would be pipe bursting because the pipe will be new and be HDPE. A better product. But Lining is easier with less demo so would be cheaper how much is dependent on the contractor.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Properly installed liner will last and hold up just as well remember the thickness of pipe as well as the strength will be greater because we line through the pipe we don't take away also lining insures that you have the correct fall in the line you can't promise that with bursting

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

titaniumplumbr said:


> ...lining insures that you have the correct fall in the line you can't promise that with bursting


Both are dependent on the grade of the existing line. Teh slope is what it is whether you line or burst.

It may be a bit of a stretch to claim a liner is as durable and long lasting as DR17 HDPE used in most bursting applications. Depending on the old pipe for the strength of the liner is a wildcard at best. If the old pipe was any good, no one would be lining or bursting.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Re-establishing branches is the weak link for bursting.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes but pulling a pipe through another( bursting won't guarantee fall it's just not possible especially 100's of feet the liner follows the existing drain so as long as it wasn't back pitched or level it won't change anything as far as not being as durable I'll put a price of Lmk or perma liner inverted pipe and liner up against your Dr17 Hdpe any day of the week

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have never had the grade alter in the wrong direction with bursting, if anything is has the most chance to make minor grade adjustments if needed. And on flat lines that have very little grade I have the option to upsize the line that lining just does not offer. Then you have warranties lining has been steadily rising the length of the warranty from the manufacturers 10 years is the current length of most right now and then the contractor can add to that any amount of time they feel like. Curves in the pipe look smooth and not wrinkled with bursting where lining can go either way depending on the lining materiel that was chosen for the job. They both have their place but as I said HDPE is the superior product.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

But we are agreed that it isn't the most non invasive or cheapest then right?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

titaniumplumbr said:


> But we are agreed that it isn't the most non invasive or cheapest then right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone



We are agreed!


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Ha ha ok I really have never done any pipe bursting the equipment my company just acquired looks like Hercules would be needed to run it is that normal?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Didn't you end up with a Hammerhead Burster? Most bursting stuff breaks down pretty light and is no problem to lower in, of course I bought a crane because I am old lol


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Cuda said:


> Didn't you end up with a Hammerhead Burster? Most bursting stuff breaks down pretty light and is no problem to lower in, of course I bought a crane because I am old lol


 Cuda I have no idea all I saw was a bunch of large pulley looking devices and huge chains on those oh and tons of cables

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## friedsamiam2203 (Feb 18, 2015)

Lining is defiantly, your best bet for that situation do to the re-reinstatement that would need to be done to the other branch lines tying into main building sewer. 

What part of Wisconsin are you located in?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

friedsamiam2203 said:


> Lining is defiantly, your best bet for that situation do to the re-reinstatement that would need to be done to the other branch lines tying into main building sewer.
> 
> What part of Wisconsin are you located in?


the holylands


----------



## friedsamiam2203 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Let me know, if I can help!*



SchmitzPlumbing said:


> the holylands


I am down in Fond Du Lac, and I do a lot of Pipe Bursting and Lining, and all the necessary equipment to reinstate liners! We have camera and jetters as well.

Just throwing it out there! 

Chris


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> I have never had the grade alter in the wrong direction with bursting, if anything is has the most chance to make minor grade adjustments if needed. And on flat lines that have very little grade I have the option to upsize the line that lining just does not offer. Then you have warranties lining has been steadily rising the length of the warranty from the manufacturers 10 years is the current length of most right now and then the contractor can add to that any amount of time they feel like. Curves in the pipe look smooth and not wrinkled with bursting where lining can go either way depending on the lining materiel that was chosen for the job. They both have their place but as I said HDPE is the superior product.


I agree I do both and I know liners will fail at some point. The HDPE I'm confident will last forever. The other thing to check for is to figure out what your local authorities allow.

In my area some cities don't allow liners or bursting for commercial buildings or only allow it from the side walk out and not back to the building. Some cities are very weird and what is allowed next door is not allowed with the neighbor. 

For bursting you have to know how the building is as far as concrete footings or the bursting head won't go anywhere. I did a hospital that had 3ft of concrete on top of the sewer line. Lining was the only option.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol. Been there done that! Nothing like hammering out your burster head out of concrete footers.


----------

